# My Oris 47mm Titan C & 47mm Blue Small Second (Both Fully Brushed)



## tlp

I de-pimped my ride (47mm Blue Small seconds) by brushing the horns and band. It turned out pretty good de-blingified. Looks like it came straight from the factory sporting the new look. All go and no show. :-!

NOW THE TITAN C IS FULLY BRUSHED AS WELL. Scroll down for Brushed Titan C pictures.


----------



## calibro9

*Re: My Oris 47mm Titan C & 47mm Blue Small Second (Fully Brushed)*

sweet! Looks 300 times better that way. What did you use to get the brushed look... and how did you do it?


----------



## tlp

*Re: My Oris 47mm Titan C & 47mm Blue Small Second (Fully Brushed)*



calibro9 said:


> sweet! Looks 300 times better that way. What did you use to get the brushed look... and how did you do it?


I used a watch refinishing pad from the Boston watch exchange. I removed the bezel as well to make sure that the got horns got completely brushed with the correct grain.










http://www.bostonwatchexchange.com/servlet/the-56/Satin--fdsh--Brushed-Refinishing/Detail


----------



## Formula1fan

*Re: My Oris 47mm Titan C & 47mm Blue Small Second (Fully Brushed)*

I agree....taking the polished look off of the blue face makes it look alot more refined and more versitale...it looks really good. now i want one


----------



## backdoc7

*Re: My Oris 47mm Titan C & 47mm Blue Small Second (Fully Brushed)*

Looking sweet! How you liking the "C"?


----------



## tlp

*Re: My Oris 47mm Titan C & 47mm Blue Small Second (Fully Brushed)*



backdoc7 said:


> Looking sweet! How you liking the "C"?


The C is great. So light on the wrist. The hard part is to resist going fully brushed on the C as well.


----------



## tlp

*Re: My Oris 47mm Titan C & 47mm Blue Small Second (Fully Brushed)*

Took the plunge...now the Titan C is fully brushed...

The before with a brushed test link...










Take off the bezel and brush the horns...










Fully brushed horns with bezel back on....










Half band brushed...other half OEM.










Done....


----------



## wired

Man that looks sweet as hell. Exactly how did you go about pulling off the crown???


----------



## Murados

Looks better than stock :-!:-!:-!


----------



## watchu2

Could you explain how the heck you took the bezel off safely?
Looks fantastic!!


----------



## tlp

watchu2 said:


> Could you explain how the heck you took the bezel off safely?
> Looks fantastic!!


Believe it or not I removed the bezel with my bare hands. Pull up one end of the bezel while rotating it at the same time and it will pop off. I've done to dozens of watches without any drama. :-!

A couple more shots. The titanium finish really suits the black dial. Both watches look so different even thou they are really similar. |>


----------



## 65535

That's super sharp I really like it.


----------



## Psmith.

Looks great - I much prefer a brushed finish on the lugs in particular |>



Cheers


----------



## 65535

The more I see these the more I like them. The polished bands always seemed so distracting to me, I really don't care for them. Seem almost cheap and cheesy, and they scratch up before you even buy the watch. But that brushed finish is superb.


----------



## ar7fu1 d0dg3r

I did this to my TT1 Titan chrono years ago. 2 thumbs up, I agree they look much better this way. The shiny bling shows scratches waaay too easy and quickly on a ti watch. 

Edit to add: the reason the two bands look different is that you did one a long time ago and it has tarnished (oxidized). The one you just did will soon oxidize slightly and they will match.


----------



## Formula1fan

I just fininshed mine....it looks very cool


----------



## Koenta

My titanium MT is brushed, love the toolish look.


----------



## Temperarely

beautiful done.Congrets

Brushed is the way to go.

Mine says hi.

Cheers,
Elf


----------



## tlp

Temperarely said:


> beautiful done.Congrets
> 
> Brushed is the way to go.
> 
> Mine says hi.
> 
> Cheers,
> Elf
> 
> View attachment 486570


Looks 1000% better


----------



## tlp

Formula1fan said:


> I just fininshed mine....it looks very cool


Congrats!!!


----------



## Cana

I say you might as well brush the it now and get it over with. I have had my 300m for a year and a half and the titanium looks pretty much all brushed. I tried to keep that new two tone look but you can't wear and keep it looking like new. I like the brushed look and it's easy to keep it looking that way. 
Great job.


----------



## underpar

This thread inspired me to get a bracelet for my Great Barrier Reef and have it brushed. I got the bracelet this morning and had my watch maker brush it and the lugs while I waited. I love the look!


----------



## gerryoris

Watch looking great, nicer and attractive, what worry me is the constant refinishing would make the SS and TI thin?


----------



## underpar

What constant refinishing are you refering to? I had the polished steel brushed and that doesnt remove any measurable amount of steel. That's it, then they need no more maintenance than any other brushed steel watch. 

You could rub a steel bracelet with a scratch pad all day long for a week and not remove a noticeable amount of metal.


----------



## gerryoris

I were referring to that make the steel or titanium lighter in the long run, well you explained the point convincinly I now get the point thanks for that.


----------



## rnp614

how did you guys go about doing the actual brushing?


----------



## whitestardan

I'm going to go out on a limb here and say that I like the Titan C without the bezel more than I do with.


----------



## GoBuffs11

Brushed>Polished. Nice work.


----------



## dnslater

I recently picked up an all brushed Titan C 44. Fabulous watch. Not sure why you don't hear a lot about them. Would probably be more popular if they came all brushed from the factory.


----------



## Silversurfer7

Nice pick up, Nick.. Congrats for the new one..
yes it would be great if they came brushed.. IMO
But i made my tt1 all brushed with refinishing pad.


----------



## Apocaly

I went to Home Depot this morning and picked up some 3M pads. It only took me about 30 mins to put a brushed finish on the lugs and bracelet of my Small Sec Diver. The bezel is much easier to remove than I imagined. I think I am going to refinish all my other divers.


----------



## rnp614

anyone able to provide more details on removing and replacing the bezel? Do I have to pull hard?


----------



## dnslater

rnp614 said:


> anyone able to provide more details on removing and replacing the bezel? Do I have to pull hard?


I am curious about that as well, although I picked up mine fully brushed. I wonder if there is a risk of cracking the ceramic?


----------



## rnp614

Man I can say that this is hard. Lost part of a nail trying to get my bezel off and I still cant get the bastard off....AAAGH! If anyone has a tip please feel free to chare.



tlp said:


> Believe it or not I removed the bezel with my bare hands. Pull up one end of the bezel while rotating it at the same time and it will pop off. I've done to dozens of watches without any drama. :-!
> 
> A couple more shots. The titanium finish really suits the black dial. Both watches look so different even thou they are really similar. |>


----------



## rnp614

And to be clear I'm talking about trying to take off the entire bezel, not just the insert.


----------



## IMautochrono

Aside from the Seamaster tribute, I love it! Beautifully executed.


----------



## calibro9

I brushed my titan c as well..looks much better...The bezel was difficult to take off..After many attempts I finally got it off with my swiss army knife that I wrapped in a thin cloth(to protect case)..You have to lift up and turn at the same time...that's the trick


----------



## MattPap

I've tried to remove the bezel from my TT1 Meistertaucher Regulator, but I've only managed to remove the outher titanium ring. The bezel and the insert are still in place. How can I do it? 

I'd like to brush my lugs too!


----------



## dpioli

*Re: My Oris 47mm Titan C & 47mm Blue Small Second (Fully Brushed)*

Is it easy to remove the bezel? Please tell me how.
Thanks.


----------



## Ghettobird

Temperarely said:


> beautiful done.Congrets
> 
> Brushed is the way to go.
> 
> Mine says hi.
> 
> Cheers,
> Elf
> 
> View attachment 486570


Just tried this on my lumi, how do you actually get the bezel off?
I've tried sliding my nail under the bezel and rotating it off, but it's just too solid

Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kachog

dears,
general question- why do you prefer brushed bracelet rather then OEM polished?


----------



## bstadt6

*Re: My Oris 47mm Titan C & 47mm Blue Small Second (Fully Brushed)*

Very nicely done. All oris divers should come this way.


----------



## Formula1fan

*Re: My Oris 47mm Titan C & 47mm Blue Small Second (Fully Brushed)*

Twist and pull


----------

